# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Veritas upgrades Windows storage management software

## wise-wistful

Storage Foundation 5.1 improves storage visibility, configuration troubleshooting
Symantec Corp. today unveiled new versions of its Veritas Storage Foundation and Server Cluster software that respectively allow IT administrators to identify configuration problems and easily move data volumes between storage arrays within Windows environments. 

Still in testing mode, both will be released in June and pricing for each will start at $695 per server, said Steve Wilkins, senior product marketing manager at Symantec.

Wilkins said the new Storage Foundation version 5.1 adds support for Windows Server 2008, Windows Vista, Exchange 2007 Service Pack 1, SharePoint Portal Server 2007, Symantec Enterprise Vault 2007 and Blackberry Enterprise Server. In addition, the enhanced Veritas Storage Foundation will extend storage infrastructure support to include new storage arrays from IBM, Hitachi Data Systems, 3PAR Inc. and Pillar Data Systems, he said.

The new Storage Foundation version includes new SmartMove technology that Wilkins said simplifies application and storage migrations by indicating where real data exists within block-based storage volumes being sent from one array to another. He added that the technology can also be used to selectively take active data blocks and copy them onto the new array, while leaving behind unused data volumes.

The new Storage Foundation version also includes new Configuration Checker technology than can be used to identify what pieces of storage hardware and software exist within a Windows environment. The tool provides reports of configuration-related installation errors, hardware incompatibility issues or software policy deviations that could disrupt storage management, remarked Wilkins.

The new Server Cluster 5.1 also adds support for Windows Server 2008, Windows Vista, Exchange 2007 Service Pack 1 and SharePoint Portal Server 2007. The upgrade also includes support for EMC Corp.'s Symmetrix Remote Data Facility.

computerworld

----------

